# SATA III 6GB/s nachrüsten



## Wischmop (2. Oktober 2011)

*SATA III 6GB/s nachrüsten*

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde!

Ich habe mich mit Hilfe dieses Forums dazu entschieden, mein aktuelles System:
*CPU: * Intel Core i7 920 D0 @ 4x3.2 GHz*
RAM:* G.Skill 6GB DDR3-1600 Tri Kit
*Grafikkarte:*  MSI NGTX580 Twin Frozr II OC
*Mainboard:*  Asus P6T Deluxe V2
*Netzteil: *Enermax Modu 82+ 625W
*Festplatte: *Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB
*Soundkarte:*  AuzenTech X-Fi Forte 7.1
*Gehäuse:* Lian-Li PC-P50
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 7 Professional 64bit

mit zwei SSDs auszustatten. Eine kleine für Windows/Programme und eine größere für Spiele. Allerdings bin ich heute darauf gestoßen, dass mein Mainboard nicht über Sata III 6GB/s Anschlüsse verfügt und ich die SSDs demnach an 3GB/s Anschlüssen betreiben müsste. Das würde die Geschwindigkeit auf maximal 300mb/s begrenzen soweit ich mich da richtig informiert habe. So würde ich mir dann wohl doch keine SSDs zulegen, da die auserwählten Cruical M4s mit neuestem Firmwareupdate 0009 bis zu ~520 mb/s lesen können. Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit meinen PC dementsprechend aufzurüsten. Habe mich jetzt mehrere Stunden lang durch diverse Foren und Produktbewertungen gelesen und bin dabei mehr als oft über folgende Karte gestoßen: Asus U3S6. 
Den Bewertungen nach scheint das eine gute Wahl zu sein, allerdings stand in einer Rezension, dass eine angeschlossene Vertex 3 (liest mit bis zu 500 mb/s) mit nur ~360mb/s gearbeitet hat. Außerdem wird von einer erhöhten Boozeit (5-10) Sekunden geschrieben, die das Marvell Bios benötigt. Also scheidet diese Addon-Card für mich aus.

Da diese Karte auch schon etwas älter ist, würde ich gerne wissen, ob jemand von Euch mir einen PCIe-Controller empfehlen kann, mit dem ich die beiden SSDs voll ausnutzen kann. Oder gibt es soetwas überhaupt nicht? Nach meiner Recherche sollte das über PCIe mit 4 Lanes möglich sein. In vielen Foren wurde auch geschrieben, dass der Marvell Controler auf solchen Addon-Karten es nicht schafft, die 6GB/s auszunutzen - Intel-Controller sollen da besser sein.

Vielen Dank schonmal an alle Antworten

Liebe Grüße
Euer Wischmop


----------



## NCphalon (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: SATA III 6GB/s nachrüsten*

Irgendwie scheints keinen S-ATA 6G Controller zu geben der 4 Lanes nutzt, aber eine Lane sollte schon reichen, is mit theoretisch 500MB/s immernoch schneller als S-ATA 3G.

Warum holste net einfach jetz 2 M4s und betreibst die an S-ATA 3G (is im Vergleich zu normalen HDDs immernoch irre schnell und die realistischen, nicht sequenziellen Transferraten reizen netma S-ATA (1,5G) aus) und übernimmst die dann grad wenn du irgendwann ein anderes Board mit S-ATA 6G anschlüssen holst?


----------



## Wischmop (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: SATA III 6GB/s nachrüsten*

Danke für deine Antwort. Theoretisch würde eine Lane 500MB/s liefern aber das müssten sich die beiden SSDs dann ja teilen. Ich hab bis gerade eben noch die ganze Zeit im Bett gelegen und mit dem Handy gesurft und bin auch am überlegen gewesen, ob ich einfach die SATA 2 Anschlüsse nutzen sollte, da das mit den Nachrüst-Controllern anscheinend doch nicht das Wahre ist -> viele Probleme und 600mb/s bringt anscheiend auch keiner. Ein neues System wird wohl erst nach 3 Jahren fällig da gibts bestimmt auch schon SATA 4 ^^

Aber ist es dann keine Geldverschwendung, wenn ich die m4s an SATA 2 Ports benutze? Gut die 3 Jahre bis zum nächsten System werden die wohl überleben, da ich fast ausschließlich spiele (eig. nur Lesevorgänge).


----------



## Dr. med iziner (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: SATA III 6GB/s nachrüsten*

In bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen, da ich mich auch über SATA III-Kontroller informieren wollte. Ich habe bisher auch nur zwiespältige Informationen erhalten. Bei einem funktionieren diese Karten gut bei anderen nicht. Meine Crucial m4 läuft auch nur am SATA II-Anschluss, aber bisher bin ich voll zufrieden mit der Geschwindigkeit. Man merkt doch einen deutlichen Unterschied zu einer normalen HDD.

Wenn noch jemand Infos zu SATAIII-PCIe-karten hat, wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: SATA III 6GB/s nachrüsten*

Wenn Du nicht grad oft kopierst, ist an sich SATA3 nicht wirklich wichtig, da der große Vorteil (schnelle Reaktion und schnelles Laden von "Kleinigkeiten" ) an sich auch mit SATA2 fast genauso so gut funktioniert.


----------



## Midguard (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: SATA III 6GB/s nachrüsten*

Wiegesagt, es gibt aktuell keine Karten mit voller Bandbreite, daher würde ich vorschlagen a. ein neues Board zu kaufen oder b. das vorhandene SATA 3GB/s zu benutzen und mit der geringeren Transferrrate zu leben.

Die m4 ist klasse und kaum teurer als leitungsschwächere SSD`s.
Außerdem ist die m4 äußerst stabil, ein echter Kauftipp.
Alternativ ist die alte c300 immer noch klasse, aber derzeit kaum billiger als die m4.
Weitere Alternative ist die Samsung 470.


----------



## -=TM=- (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: SATA III 6GB/s nachrüsten*

Hallo zusammen,

ich häng gerade an einem ähnlichen thema. Hab ein abit IN9 32X-MAX Board mit einem q9550 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Da ich jetzt günstig an einen Samsung SSD gekommen bin wollte ich jetzt auch auf Sata3 aufrüsten. Eher weniger wegen der Datenübertragen, eher wegen ACHI, also Trimm.

Ich Auge habe ich den Asus u3s6 Controller der auch für 30 EUR zu haben ist.

Eventuell Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen ?

Bin für jeden Ratschlag offen


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: SATA III 6GB/s nachrüsten*

Hast Du mal bei Onlineshops geschaut, also amazon, alternate, kmelektronik? da gibt es nicht selten Meinungen und Erfahrungen.


----------



## -=TM=- (4. Februar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du mal bei Onlineshops geschaut, also amazon, alternate, kmelektronik? da gibt es nicht selten Meinungen und Erfahrungen.



Hab ich. Doch leider kann man da nicht nachhaken oder gezielt fragen. Die meisten beziehen sich beim Asus controller auf Asus Bords und über Trimm liest man nix.


----------



## Greyfox (4. Februar 2012)

Trimm hat nix mit ahci zu tun.
Das muss der controller in der ssd können und das OS. (win7)
Die asus karte ist win Stück langsamer als onboard controller deswegen nutzt man Sie  nicht zum testen. Habe auch das Problem.
Biste zufrieden mit dem abit Board? Bei mir hat es nur rumgezickt....


----------



## -=TM=- (4. Februar 2012)

Also das wäre mir neu. Soweit ich weis muß im bios der sata controller im ahci modus sein damit windows bei einer ssd trimm anwenden kann. Genau da liegt mein problem. Mein bios kennt nur ide und raid...


----------



## Replikator911 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SATA III 6GB/s nachrüsten*

Hallo,

Ich will mir ein Sata 6gb/s controller kaufen.

Im Auge hab ich den Asus U3S6  ( *Achtung! Nur mit folgenden Modellen kompatibel: (* P6T Deluxe, P6T Deluxe V2, P6TD Deluxe, P6T SE, ) also das wären die Asus boards.
*Ich selber habe das Asus P6T.*

Das ist leider nicht dabei aber das P6T SE ist doch das gleiche nur mit update oder?!
Hat da einer Erfahrung mit den controller und dem P6T?

Noch ne frage ist der Asus U3S6 bootfähig?


----------



## Softy (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SATA III 6GB/s nachrüsten*

SATA III-Controllerkarten sind völlig sinnfrei. Zwar limitiert beim sequentiellen Lesen die SATA-II Schnittstelle, aber das ist völlig realitätsfern, wer kopiert schon von früh bis spät gigabyteweise einzelne riesige Dateien.

In der Praxis werden viele kleine Dateien gelesen und gschrieben, und da wird die SATA-II Schnittstelle nicht mal  ansatzweise ausgelastet (Beim AS SSD Benchmark wäre das analog der 4K-64Thrd Wert). Und da ist die Controllerkarte sogar minimal langsamer als im Chipsatz nativ SATA-II, denn der Controller hat höhere Eigenlatenzen.

Ich würde also die Finger von SATA-III Controllerkarten lassen. In der Praxis merkt man keinen Unterschied, ob die SSD an SATA2 ode SATA3 hängt, ist also reine Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Replikator911 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SATA III 6GB/s nachrüsten*

@softy

Kannst du mir einen controller empfehlen der keine Geldverschwendung ist?

Mein Board: Asus P6T
Brauche ein bootfähigen controller.
Intern min. 4 sataII anschlüsse
Extern wäre usb3 von nutzen.

SChnittstelle PCIe


----------



## Softy (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SATA III 6GB/s nachrüsten*

Da kann ich Dir leider nix empfehlen, weil:  
Vllt ist ja hier was passendes dabei:  
Controllerkarten/Schnittstellenkarten mit Schnittstelle: PCIe x1/PCIe x4/PCIe x8/PCIe 2.0 x1/PCIe 2.0 x4/PCIe 2.0 x8 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Replikator911 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SATA III 6GB/s nachrüsten*

Ich werde den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ASUS U3S6, 2x USB 3.0/2x SATA 6Gb/s, PCIe 2.0 x4 kaufen. 

26,50euro für das teil finde ich keine Geldverschwendung.


----------



## -=TM=- (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: SATA III 6GB/s nachrüsten*

Soderle, auch ich habe mir den ASUS geholt. Das Ergebnis ist durchwachsen....

Also der erhofte Geschwindigkeitszuwachs von doppelt so viel (3G -> 6G) blieb aus. Gefühlt bootet es gleich schnell/ langsam. Im Benchmarkt von Samsung haben sich die Werte aber merklich verbessert, gefühlt kaum.

Nun eigentlich zu dem was ich wollte... TRIM... Dazu kann ich sagen, mit den beiliegenden Marvell Treiber nein, mit den aktuell Marvell Treibern nein und auch kein AHCI Modus (laut Samsung Diagnose)

Nimmt man die W7 Treiber sieht es anderster aus... Trim aktiv, AHCI aktiv und die Datenüberträgungsraten sind kaum schlechter als mit den Marvell treibern

Alles in allem kann ich sagen, ja es hat sich unterm Strich gelohnt für 30 EUR.


----------

